# Cauliflower pizza...I’m serious!



## 73saint (Aug 4, 2018)

going low/no carb for a month now. I’ve gone from lots of cream and sugar in my coffee to straight black.  The meal plan is getting stale and I’ve been craving pizza so bad I almost bought one and ate the toppings.  

Instead, while at the store, I saw these cauliflower pizza crusts, but when I read the label they were loaded w carbs. So I did a quick google search, grabbed a fresh cauliflower, mozzarella, Parmesan, oregano and headed home. 

From there I washed my cauliflower, shredded it in the ninja, steamed it then layed it over paper towels.  I soaked as much moisture out as possible, put that back into a bowl, added three eggs, oregano, 3/4 cup shredded mozz, 1/2 cup grated parm, and garlic powder.  I mixed all that up, and then spread it evenly on a pan.  Cranked the oven to 400, and baked the “crust” for 20 minutes or so, until golden brown. 











The crust had a wonderful smell, I was actually starting to get a little optimistic.  I then took a little tomato sauce, lightly spreaded some around and then back into the oven for 5 minutes to set up. Then I added more sauce, plenty mozzarella, Parmesan & turkey pepperoni.  Back into the oven for 10 more minutes.
















I have to say, it was delicious.  The texture of the cauliflower crust was great.  Chewy, crunchy, you felt like you were eating a legit pizza.  Look, it wasn’t totally authentic, but we will absolutely do this again.

I highly recommend to anyone trying to avoid carb, or just bread in general.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 4, 2018)

Very interesting.    Looks great. 

Will I try this.  Nope, sorry.   I love my carbs.   Am I fat???   Yup but healthy, I think.   HA


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 4, 2018)

Looks good .


----------



## 73saint (Aug 4, 2018)

Ha!  I love my carbs too!  Beans and rice, pasta, bread.  It’s killing me man!!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 4, 2018)

Don't want to rain on your parade but the crust you ended up with had less cauliflower than cheese. It was pretty much cheese crust topped with cheese and pepperoni. You could have skipped the cauli and get the same results.

Cauliflower is at least 91% water. Cooking and squeezing that water out does not leave much for crust. 

I eat cauliower often and love it but i don't think it tastes or feel anything like rice or wheat crust.

The pie you cooked looks great and i bet is delicious.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 4, 2018)

Why black coffee? I am the first to say coffee taste better black but if you like cream in it low carbing is no reason to skip cream. On the contrary: some low carbers add butter and coconut oil to coffee - called bulletproof.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 4, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Why black coffee? I am the first to say coffee taste better black but if you like cream in it low carbing is no reason to skip cream. On the contrary.


Just cut all the cream and sugar out. Got to where I like it more.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 4, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Don't want to rain on your parade but the crust you ended up with had less cauliflower than cheese. It was pretty much cheese crust topped with cheese and pepperoni. You could have skipped the cauli and get the same results.
> 
> Cauliflower is at least 91% water. Cooking and squeezing that water out does not leave much for crust.
> 
> ...


Actually you could really taste the cauliflower, it was quite pronounced.


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 4, 2018)

Yup. Since I went “Pre diabetes” Mrs BD has me eating these things.  Last blood test shows I’m cured. AND I’ve found them pretty dang tasty. 
The whole nation is going low carb. Flour is the new tobacco and bacon is the new Heath food.  Which works out very well for most of us! B


----------



## dcecil (Aug 4, 2018)

Saint, that is an awesome idea.  Im gonna have to give this a try.  I commend you for making the change away from carbs.  It’s a tough battle.  For me it’s sweets and milk.  They are my nemesis.   Im in the process right now if cleaning up my diet with an occasional splurge lol


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 4, 2018)

Damn right BD. When i cook a batch of shredded cauli i find my self snacking on it later or next day...with just hot sauce added...no meat...no cheese.


----------



## dcecil (Aug 4, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Yup. Since I went “Pre diabetes” Mrs BD has me eating these things.  Last blood test shows I’m cured. AND I’ve found them pretty dang tasty.
> The whole nation is going low carb. Flour is the new tobacco and bacon is the new Heath food.  Which works out very well for most of us! B


I’m in the same boat, I just bought a total gym to help with blood levels.  If Mr chuck Norris says it works, I’m on board lol


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 4, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Damn right BD. When i cook a batch of shredded cauli i find my self snacking on it later or next day...with just hot sauce added...no meat...no cheese.


Grate it and make fried rice with it. You can thank me later. It’s better than rice!  LOL


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 4, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Grate it and make fried rice with it. You can thank me later. It’s better than rice!  LOL


I agree. It just doesnt taste or feel like rice. People see "rice"...they expect rice.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 4, 2018)

dcecil said:


> I’m in the same boat, I just bought a total gym to help with blood levels.  If Mr chuck Norris says it works, I’m on board lol


Chuck's A1C is so perfect doctors refer to it as A1A+


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 4, 2018)

dcecil said:


> I’m in the same boat, I just bought a total gym to help with blood levels.  If Mr chuck Norris says it works, I’m on board lol


Exercise is good. We all need it now days. But we can’t out exercise a bad diet. Run for 30 minutes to burn the calories in one slice of bread? Not sure I have the time to eat those carbs. Still working for a living... lol b


----------



## chinanick (Aug 4, 2018)

Trader Joe’s sells it already made. The crust is actually pretty good 
Also buy the bags of cauliflower rice frozen at Costco


----------



## texomakid (Aug 4, 2018)

BD this is legit. Great recipe - thanks. The mrs & I are out to drop a few pounds. no sugar & no flour. it's that simple but there is a TON of stuff that has sugar & flour we just don't realize it. We will be trying the Cauliflower crusted pizza!
Sounds good actually.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 4, 2018)

Chuck's doctor told him to watch his carbs. Chuck told the doctor to watch his mouth.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 4, 2018)

texomakid said:


> BD this is legit. Great recipe - thanks. The mrs & I are out to drop a few pounds. no sugar & no flour. it's that simple but there is a TON of stuff that has sugar & flour we just don't realize it. We will be trying the Cauliflower crusted pizza!
> Sounds good actually.


It was we really enjoyed it.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 4, 2018)

Modern lancet devices were inspired by the beard hairs of Chuck Norris.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2018)

Dude that looks bomb, I want to try it. 

We cut noodles out all together with an exception for occasional Mac and cheese. 
We make zucchini noodles and make a lasagna. I too crave pizza. The lasagna helps.


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 4, 2018)

Not to sound like a conspiracy kook . But we’ve been given very very bad advice from the gov about eating fat causes high cholesterol. It’s the sugar / carbs that cause the inflammation.  Your body makes cholesterol to repair the inflammation. So stop the inflammation. 
Eat the pork butt not the bun. 
And friends I’ve got the blood tests to prove it. Low fat high carb is not a good diet. (Stepping off my soap box)


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 4, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Your body makes cholesterol to repair the inflammation


Too bad drs still go by the old textbook - giving you pills to lower cholesterol -which esentially is like pullling firemen back during a fire alarm.


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 4, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Not to sound like a conspiracy kook . But we’ve been given very very bad advice from the gov about eating fat causes high cholesterol. It’s the sugar / carbs that cause the inflammation.  Your body makes cholesterol to repair the inflammation. So stop the inflammation.
> Eat the pork butt not the bun.
> And friends I’ve got the blood tests to prove it. Low fat high carb is not a good diet. (Stepping off my soap box)


 After my triple I cut all fat and sugar, minimal carbs. My tests are great, got another monday. I've learned to read labels on everything I buy. I crave alot of things I used to eat but resist the temptation. Getting old sucks but I adjust. Btw my coffee is black with a splash of fat free milk these days, I'm good with that.


----------



## kawboy (Aug 6, 2018)

I agree about the cauliflower crusts. My wife started making them after a few failed zucchini crusts. The cauliflower is much better. May have to put my request in for one.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm going to have to try this crust, the ones at the stores have too many carbs.  I've been cutting carbs way back as well.
The best options I have found from the store is this little "pizza" from Kroger that has the crust made from ground chicken and Parmesan cheese!  It is pretty good but you can catch the taste of the chicken "crust" which is fine because it just becomes a fancy pizza chicken parmesan without the breading hahaha.

Also I found a keto coconut flour flat wrap/tortilla recipe that I'm starting to get down.  I did pizza out of those and it was a pretty good success.  They turned out more like strombolis BUT I think if I toast the wraps/tortillas in the oven to get them crispy that will solve the problem there.  I'm still experimenting with them.

They DO however work well as wraps and wanna-be tortillas.  

Finally, on the riced cauliflower, I love the stuff.  I actually cook it like Mexican/Spanish rice as well as Asian Fried rice and I am astounded at how close the flavor comes.  The texture is not the same but is close enough to mushy rice that it works fine for me.  I love to be able to throw the Mexcian riced cauliflower into the wrap and add meat and a touch of salsa or hot sauce and avocado, etc. etc. and go to town on it!

This fixes most of my carb cravings for the time being.   OOOH that and pork rinds with quacamole or just a little home made salsa for my chips and dip fix :)


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks for posting this. I did "loaded" cauliflower- (loaded mashed potatoes) last night and I myself LOVED it. But it was a "miss" for the Mrs. She says her brain tells her its supposed to be potatoes, but its not- admits its 100% psychological.
I think I need to try crispy/crusty alternatives to the "mushy".


----------



## willbeg4q (Aug 6, 2018)

kawboy said:


> I agree about the cauliflower crusts. My wife started making them after a few failed zucchini crusts. The cauliflower is much better. May have to put my request in for one.


I’ve tried that too. Zucchini makes good noodles, but not crust. Kind of like how cauliflower makes great crust and gross pasta.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 6, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Thanks for posting this. I did "loaded" cauliflower- (loaded mashed potatoes) last night and I myself LOVED it. But it was a "miss" for the Mrs. She says her brain tells her its supposed to be potatoes, but its not- admits its 100% psychological.
> I think I need to try crispy/crusty alternatives to the "mushy".


I think the key to good cauliflower crust is getting as much moisture out as possible.  I did well, but next time will work even harder on that.  The thin crispy pieces at the edge of the crust were perfect.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 6, 2018)

Never tried the Cauliflower pizza yet; but I have done mashed cauliflower in place of mashed potatoes and liked it. Might need to try this now that it got the stamp of approval on SMF.


----------

